# Démarrage Infinie de Windows avec BOOTCAMP sur Macbook PRO



## JesusGod (14 Mars 2019)

Un ami a un Windows sur BOOTCAMP sur Macbook Pro mais le problème est que le Windows démarre (automatiquement) au démarrage et ça affiche juste le logo Windows sans la petite roue en dessous et au bout de 1min30-2min d'écran de démarrage décrit juste au dessus, le Mac redémarre.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution pour qu'il puisse récupérer ses fichiers ou réussir à réutiliser son Windows sans toucher à la partition Windows qui possiblement est foireuse..

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------

